# Carrying Big Telephotos



## alexturton (Aug 19, 2015)

I use a black rapid sport to carry my 5d3 and sigma 150-600 sport.

I recently added the carabiner from the black rapid safety kit the add an extra level of security (see picture) but I'm still nervous that something will give and my camera will come crashing down.

Has anyone got any good suggestions / ideas on how to carry big telephotos more safely?

thanks


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 19, 2015)

I made up this for my 300 and 800mm lenses - seems to work well but my shoulder would't agree!
It is made from a spare 4 inch QR clamp, a couple os 3/8th eye bolts and an old Think Tank strap I had lying about.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 19, 2015)

alexturton said:


> I use a black rapid sport to carry my 5d3 and sigma 150-600 sport.
> 
> I recently added the carabiner from the black rapid safety kit the add an extra level of security (see picture) but I'm still nervous that something will give and my camera will come crashing down.
> 
> ...



You have redundancy for the swivel via the carabiner, so the only other possible failure point (other than the strap) would be the fastener that connects to your lens foot. You could run a secondary strap and connector to your camera plate/tripod mount as well, or double up the connectors on the foot like John did (though I would add a physical connection between the two). The heaviest glass I generally carry is a 70-200 2.8ll w/1.4 extender and I trust the system, so the only extra I use is the Lockstar on the swivel's caribiner. Of course I visually inspect the swivel regularly for wear and don steel-toed boots for extra safety...


----------



## AlanF (Aug 19, 2015)

I use two couplings, one to the camera and one to the lens from my Black Rapid. Not only does this mean that if one fails the other can hold the pair, but also if the camera becomes detached from the lens it is still held. You need the classic Black Rapid for optimal ease of adding the extra carabiner - I made the mistake of getting the "curve" for my second camera and the straps are sewn in.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 20, 2015)

For my 1D X + 600/4, I just use the BR Sport-L strap, with the lug attached to a Kirk 1" clamp (with Loctite).


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Alex. 
I use a Black Rapid dual (or is it double) harness with two gripped bodies, a 70-200L and a Sigma 150-500, I would second the suggestion to add a connection to the body. After having a body disconnect from the lens during a brisk walk between vehicle and shooting location, I can tell you that the instant the harness goes light until the body takes up the slack in the backup strap will have you feel sick to the core! And the relief when you realise it didn't hit the ground will be intense. 
I use the OpTech 3/8" webbing connectors http://optechusa.com/system-connectors/3-8-webbing-connectors.html on the camera and the OpTech Uni Loop regular http://optechusa.com/system-connectors/uni-loop.html between the BR sliding loop and the 3/8 webbing. 
This still allows half a turn in each direction at the swivel reducing strap wind up. Good part, the OpTech stuff is very reasonably priced and better still mine has paid for itself by catching my 7D. 

I must take a picture of the setup, might save a few words. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 22, 2015)

alexturton said:


> I use a black rapid sport to carry my 5d3 and sigma 150-600 sport.
> 
> I recently added the carabiner from the black rapid safety kit the add an extra level of security (see picture) but I'm still nervous that something will give and my camera will come crashing down.



Have been using BR Sports for a few years now. I use it a lot to cycle with my 300 f/2.8 IS L II - sometimes for a whole day. I simply do not believe it will fail unless there is a production fault. 

I changed my BR Sports after around 3 years because I could see the BR fastner "eating" it way through the BR lock.

As someone else said the real danger is probably that the camera does not get correctly mounted on the lens.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Maiaibing. 
I know that the body was correctly locked to the lens, I believe it was released by the keys in my pocket pressing against the release catch and the motion of a fast walking pace causing the body to slowly rotate until it fell. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Maiaibing said:


> alexturton said:
> 
> 
> > I use a black rapid sport to carry my 5d3 and sigma 150-600 sport.
> ...


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 23, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Maiaibing.
> I know that the body was correctly locked to the lens, I believe it was released by the keys in my pocket pressing against the release catch and the motion of a fast walking pace causing the body to slowly rotate until it fell.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



My comment was not about your specific situation.

I can see the release catch being opened if you do not use the special safety cap (I do). However, you would have to be very unfortunate as it both takes the screw lock to rotate itself open, then the catch to open and the weight to align with that opening. For me its difficult enough to get the strap off the fastner even when I want it to.

There is also the question of the fastner not being thight enough and rotating. I always check both carefully before taking off. 

However, mechanically its a very sound set-up.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Aug 23, 2015)

I've used the BR for over a year, also with the manfrotto hoops, I use some parra cord to tether the body to the strap, guess you could do the same tans tether the lens, it's a great strap I love mine.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 23, 2015)

arthurbikemad said:


> I've used the BR for over a year, also with the manfrotto hoops



Risky... 

http://community.the-digital-picture.com/showthread.php?t=3727&p=39095&viewfull=1#post39095


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Neuro. 
Great advice, great article, out of interest did you measure the force of a "strong pull", not that I'm doubtful of your test, but I could not find a conversion for strong pull to lbs or newtons! 
Just to reiterate, I have the BR FastenR T1 due to you posting your concerns here previously, though not the link. 

Cheers, Graham. 



neuroanatomist said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > I've used the BR for over a year, also with the manfrotto hoops
> ...


----------

